

Ask YC: Identifying a troll - js440

I recently made one of my few contributions to HN, and it turned out it was a response to a troll.<p>I didn't realize it then, and I'm embarrassed about having condoned this behavior by feeding the fire.<p>Are there any hard and fast heuristics that you use to identify trolls?  I can diagnose the patently obviously cases, but apparently I can't see the items that are subtly trollish.<p>(As a side note, I've found I have the same deficiency across all the sites I frequent).<p>edit: My motivation for asking is this:  I like and respect the people here.  I do not want to make the same mistake as last time.  As far as I can tell, the definition of a troll is heavily dependent on the community that defines it.
======
rms
You have to read their previous comments.

This was a troll post of mine, but I think it's really funny. No one fell for
it. Clearly it is the worst suggestion in the thread.

Intent matters... sometimes trolls are malicious and sometimes they are doing
it for their own entertainment. Oftentimes both.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=180676>

~~~
bridgetroll
As a troll (bridge troll, see?) I agree with rms.

As a newbie to this site, I know I stand on little HN history and don't really
expect the benefit of the doubt.

I'm sorry I missed your suggestion. Hilarious.

I think we can all agree that "all work and no play makes John a dull boy."
but that "there is a place and a time for everything." so I personally like a
little humor interjected in to otherwise serious conversation, but too much
joking is boorish, at least at HN. If I want abuse or to abuse someone, I'll
go to slashdot (yeah, that was a trollish statement).

Now what about the difference between being a troll or a devil's advocate, or
someone who is just plain crude, but well meaning? Sometimes easy to tell,
sometimes tough.

------
kleevr
Am I a troll? Can you be a troll and not know it?

Experiment: vote me down to zero karma, and I won't read yc news again until
8/8/8

